# What's up with Lee Valley/Veritas and their lack of PM-V11?



## ColonelTravis (Mar 19, 2013)

Ordered a plane in June with a PM-V11 blade. I've forgotten how many times they've pushed back the order. Today they said expected to get them on Sept. 1, then later today they said Sept. 15. A lefthanded blade isn't expected until the end of Sept. When I called them at the beginning of August they said they had a problem with blade quality earlier and that the next batch should come back fine this month. Some of their chisel sizes say "limited quantity."

Is this steel really difficult to make?


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Never know. Just kinda seems like it's poplularity has grown and they can't keep up with production.


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

Not sure, but sure glad I got all the irons changed in the Stanleys last year! 
PMV-11 is really amazing!


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Can't answer your question but Lee Valley is a top notch outfit. I'd bet they are doing all the can.


----------



## HarveyM (Nov 11, 2012)

Was in their Ottawa store this week & they didn't have any on display either…


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm pretty sure they don't make the PM-V11 steel, so it sounds like a supplier issue. It's probably a little difficult to make, but I'm sure what matters more is it's hard to ramp up production. If you plan for a certain number of orders and get three times that much it's hard to keep up with.


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

> Ordered a plane in June with a PM-V11 blade. I ve forgotten how many times they ve pushed back the order. Today they said expected to get them on Sept. 1, then later today they said Sept. 15. A lefthanded blade isn t expected until the end of Sept. When I called them at the beginning of August they said they had a problem with blade quality earlier and that the next batch should come back fine this month. Some of their chisel sizes say "limited quantity."
> 
> Is this steel really difficult to make?
> 
> ...


----------

